# End Post source



## Ct Winemaker (Jan 31, 2019)

Hello folks,
Looking for a source for end posts in the North East Connecticut area. Turning out to be a little more difficult to source than I expected. I would like round wood posts preferably 6 inch (or more) in diameter, by 8 ft long. The small Vineyard we are planting this spring will have 9 rows about 70 ft long, so I need 18 posts to start. 

Home Depot and Farm supply have posts, but they are smaller than I would like (about 4 inch diameter).

Any suggestions on where I could find these.

Thank you very much!


----------



## ThreeSheetsToTheWind (Jan 31, 2019)

Have you tried posting on local classifieds? Especially in the farm section. I know around here I could easily find cedar log fence posts that way. 

Deffinitely wouldnt hurt to post an ad stating exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## franc1969 (Jan 31, 2019)

Try a fence supply / installation company, or a locally based farm or lumber supplier. Big retail like Home Depot or Tractor Supply only sell the basics and most used sizes. Also every 'emergency' fence post I have bought has rotted out again in a couple of years. When I went to the real fence place, never a worry. Better stock.


----------



## BigH (Feb 17, 2019)

I was able to get 6" round posts from Tractor Supply when I built my vineyard 5 years ago. They were 8 ft long.

H


----------



## Ct Winemaker (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks all yep, tractor supply 6-7 inch diameter x 8 ft long, about $16 piece, 18 posts in my yard waiting for ground to thaw - along with 1000 ft roll of 12.5 ga wire, gripples, and irrigation drip system!


----------



## Sage (Feb 20, 2019)

I used 2 inch galvanized water pipe. It will still be there when a couple of those wood posts will have rotted off.


----------



## CabEnthusiast (Feb 22, 2019)

I used metal posts, they are big heavy steel posts that probably weight 150-200 pounds each not even joking, had to hire someone to come pound them in with heavy equipment. Absolutely rock solid and will never rot.


----------



## wrongway (Feb 23, 2019)

You might check with your local electric Cooperative. Sometimes they replace poles and will sell cheap or even give away the old poles. Then you can cut them to your desired length.


----------



## bstnh1 (Feb 24, 2019)

wrongway said:


> You might check with your local electric Cooperative. Sometimes they replace telephone poles and will sell cheap or ever give away the old poles. Then you can cut them to your desired length.



A lot of the older posts being replaced were treated with Creosote which leaches into the soil. Probably not the best thing to have near the vines.


----------



## wrongway (Feb 24, 2019)

Yes sometimes! Then again a galvanized pipe can contain lead!


----------



## Bobp (Feb 26, 2019)

Not to create an argument.....but any galvanized pipe old enough for the zinc to contain lead is likley too rotten to use for posts... they quit manufacturing it with lead zinc along time ago......theres still some in use but its old...
I know if vinyards with old RR ties as posts....they have no issues..


----------



## Bobp (Feb 26, 2019)

I used old galvanized rigid conduit and drill stem


----------



## wrongway (Mar 3, 2019)

Bobp said:


> Not to create an argument.....but any galvanized pipe old enough for the zinc to contain lead is likley too rotten to use for posts... they quit manufacturing it with lead zinc along time ago......theres still some in use but its old...
> I know if vinyards with old RR ties as posts....they have no issues..



RR Ties have creosote and/ or arsenic as well as treated poles. Get non treated poles.


----------



## Bobp (Mar 4, 2019)

wrongway said:


> RR Ties have creosote and/ or arsenic! I have several 10' lengths of new (old) Galv pipe that is coated with almost pure lead



They do mist likely contain creosote......and possibly trace amounts of arsenic ....but I don't see how this is relevant to end post use. Don't lick em and you'll be alright...they won't likely bother the vines much......theres lots and lots of vinyards that have them in use.....if they killed plants...they wouldn't use em....

On the pipe.... in have to ask how do you actually know it has lead on it? Much less coated in pure lead......


----------



## wrongway (Mar 5, 2019)

Bobp said:


> They do mist likely contain creosote......and possibly trace amounts of arsenic ....but I don't see how this is relevant to end post use. Don't lick em and you'll be alright...they won't likely bother the vines much......theres lots and lots of vinyards that have them in use.....if they killed plants...they wouldn't use em....
> 
> On the pipe.... in have to ask how do you actually know it has lead on it? Much less coated in pure lead......


 Just because the Arsenic doesn't kill the plants doesn't mean it's not in the grapes?

https://www.google.com/search?q=how....22964j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#kpvalbx=1


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 5, 2019)

wrongway said:


> Lead is dark in color like a gun barrel, not shiny and melts quit easily! There was a time when water pipes in buildings were made of pure lead!



True, but we do not refer to those pipes as "galvanized." We reserve that term for zinc-coated items.


----------



## wrongway (Mar 6, 2019)

I did not refer to those as being galvanized!


----------



## Bobp (Mar 7, 2019)

Bottom line....any galvanized steel pipe manufacured in the US after 1980-86 does not contain zinc coating containing lead....its unlikely that most of us have access to 35 + year old pipe...

Pure lead pipe isn't likely to have the rigidity needed for end posts....its brittle like ductile iron...


----------



## wrongway (Mar 9, 2019)

* lead* is not purposely added to *galvanizing* baths, rather it is an impurity in zinc. .


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 9, 2019)

wrongway said:


> I did not refer to those as being galvanized!



I see where I misinterpreted you. Sorry 'bout that -- I apologize.


----------



## Bobp (Mar 9, 2019)

Lead is not automatically in zinc, its part of the smelt process it was used to settle impurities to the bottom during hot dip then also helps clean them out of the kettles.
No galvanized pipe in the usa manufactured after 1986 has lead in it. 
Zinc thats lead free is used in many many applications.

You indicated that using galvanized pipe for end posts was a bad idea because of the lead content.....
Its unlikely to be an issue....

I will agree that using lead pipe would be a horrible idea.....for several reasons....but i doubt anyone would try it and be very successful and tensioning so its likley a mute point......


----------



## wrongway (Mar 9, 2019)

No sour_grapes,
Maybe I should have worded my message better! Like my original post. Maybe I should have stated "to ask for non treated poles!" Maybe I should not have assumed that everyone would know to ask for non treated poles" I work for a utility company and we have as many non treated poles as treated. A lot of treated poles are only treated part way up! Huge difference in prices! Anyway we just give them away when we replace them! We had a local guy take 20 poles, cut the treated bottom half off and still had 20 20' poles that he used in his small vineyard.


----------

